# Soon To Be Outback 312Bh Owner



## seekingsummits

Hello, I am looking to Purchase an Outback 312BH later this yr. I have a 2007 Yukon Denali XL with the 6.2L motor. Was wondering if everyone thought this would be a sufficient tow vehicle for this unit and could give me any pointers on anything else I should be thinking of, looking at, inspecting etc when I go to pick this up.

I have a family of 4 (a 3.5yr old and a 4mo old). Would be planning on using this camper on weekends as well as trips out west from our home in Indiana.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you
Adam


----------



## H2oSprayer

Hey Adam...Welcome to Outbackers.com and I'm happy to see that you are doing your research prior to your purchase. Although the 312 is a fabulous floor plan, I'm afraid that your Yukon is not up to the task. You didn't mention if you have the 1/2 or 3/4 ton version, but the only one I could find listed here with the 6.2l has a tow rating of 7,900 lbs (look under the Chevy Suburban/Tahoe section). The 312 has a shipping weight of of nearly 7,600lbs and the ability to max out a 9,000lbs with all your camping supplies.


----------



## RDS

The 312BH is too much for that Yukon. You might squeak by with the 292BH (6559 dry) but even that will be at the upper limits when loaded.

You need a 2500 or 3500HD diesel for that 312BH. So to be safe you should consider a different TV or pick out a lighter TT.


----------



## joeymac

I have a 2008 Suburban 2500 LT that I tow my 312BH with. It does fine, but would not recommend towing a 312BH with a 1/2 Suburban/Yukon. 
I don't think the suspension and axles are strong enough on the 1/2 ton model to support the nearly 1000 lb tongue weight the 312 has.

Also, consider the brakes, the 3/4 ton models have "beefier" brakes than the 1/2 tons do as well.

Good luck !


----------



## pocman

I'm no expert when it comes to towing but I will pass on my experience from a recent trip. Three families traveled from Newfoundland to South Burlington, VT where we bought three trailers.

I purchased a 2013 Outback 312BH, tow vehicle is a 2010 F150 5.4 crew cab with the max tow package.
My buddy also bought the 2013 312bh, he has a 2012 Dodge Ram Crew Cab. He has airbags added.
My other buddy bought a 2012 Outback 292BH, he owns a 2011 Chev Crew Cab. This truck had the lowest tow rating of the three.

We left Vermont and went to OOB, Maine. The three trucks were within a few dollars of each other at the pumps, I averaged 9.61mpg from South Burlington to OOB, Maine.

We also went to Salisbury, MA then to Bangor, ME and Truro, NS before getting the ferry back to NL. A total of 3800kms with almost 1800 of those kms towing. Although, I would love to have a 3/4 ton truck to haul this trailer, I was pleased with the way it handled this trailer. We tend to pack light, easily able to maintain 100kms/hr on the Interstates during our trip. Tractor trailers did not bother us when we were passed on the Interstate.

We camp about 90 minutes from home and I am quite satisfied with this setup for what we are using it for. I would not want this combo for the mountains out west but where I live, it is fine.

My other two buddies are also pleased with the way their truck and trailers handle.

During our two week vacation, we saw a lot of truck/trailer combos that most here would not approve of, a lot of half ton trucks hauling fifth wheel trailers.

So for us, this works. For the next guy it might not.


----------



## Jewellfamily

I tow mine with a 1/2 ton set up. See my signature. I installed airbags on the rear of my TV and just recently upgraded to the equal-i-zer brand 12000 lb hitch with 1200 lb equalizer bars. It does good as far as power and stopping capability. The rear suspension on the TV was spongy which is why I put airbags on it. It stiffens up the rear end a lot. The fuel mileage towing is abot 8-9 mpg, 6-7 mpg if its windy. Pretty standard for a gasser from what I've seen. I'd love to have a 3/4 ton diesel, but this setup performs well enough that I can't justify the expense. You'll get a lot of comments on this post both ways about whether you have enough vehicle. You're right near the 1/2 ton - 3/4 ton line. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## seekingsummits

Thanks for the advice. Certainly lots to consider!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## seekingsummits

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!


What mods would be worth while doing such as upgraded rotors/brakes or airbag suspension? Any idea how to factor in those upgrades if you were looking to push the tow rating closer to its limit? I would mostly be kicking around here in the midwest but maybe once every yr or two may do a road trip to a national park such as yellowstone or Zion etc from my home in Indianapolis.
Thank you


----------



## RDS

seekingsummits said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!


What mods would be worth while doing such as upgraded rotors/brakes or airbag suspension? Any idea how to factor in those upgrades if you were looking to push the tow rating closer to its limit? I would mostly be kicking around here in the midwest but maybe once every yr or two may do a road trip to a national park such as yellowstone or Zion etc from my home in Indianapolis.
Thank you
[/quote]

You Can't make your 1500 Yukon a 2500 but you can help it get better fuel economy and last a little longer.

If it were mine I would put high quality snythetic fluids in the front and rear differentials, and the transfer case.

Install a good external trans cooler. (Earl's makes good ones)

Install a good free flow cat back exhaust system (Magna Flow) and a K&N high flow air filter.

This will give 2 mpg increase and more towing power.

Install LT E rated tires because 1500's normally come with P tires. (not safe)

I think Denali's come with level ride suspension in the rear from the factory, if not install some Ride Rite air bags.

The brakes are already good on the XL, as long as your trailer brakes are working well you should not have a problem.

Install a Equalizer WD hitch and you should be good to go.

Just remember you will not be winning any races and your gas mileage will stink.

Be safe abd have fun.


----------



## joeymac

RDS said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!


What mods would be worth while doing such as upgraded rotors/brakes or airbag suspension? Any idea how to factor in those upgrades if you were looking to push the tow rating closer to its limit? I would mostly be kicking around here in the midwest but maybe once every yr or two may do a road trip to a national park such as yellowstone or Zion etc from my home in Indianapolis.
Thank you
[/quote]

You Can't make your 1500 Yukon a 2500 but you can help it get better fuel economy and last a little longer.

If it were mine I would put high quality snythetic fluids in the front and rear differentials, and the transfer case.

Install a good external trans cooler. (Earl's makes good ones)

Install a good free flow cat back exhaust system (Magna Flow) and a K&N high flow air filter.

This will give 2 mpg increase and more towing power.

Install LT E rated tires because 1500's normally come with P tires. (not safe)

I think Denali's come with level ride suspension in the rear from the factory, if not install some Ride Rite air bags.

The brakes are already good on the XL, as long as your trailer brakes are working well you should not have a problem.

Install a Equalizer WD hitch and you should be good to go.

Just remember you will not be winning any races and your gas mileage will stink.

Be safe abd have fun.
[/quote]

I would think after doing all of these upgrades, wouldnt you be better off trading the 1/2 ton Yukon in for on 3/4 ton truck or a 3/4 ton Suburban ? Just my two cents.


----------

